# Johnson motor -- repair work?



## Andrewp (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a lead for a motor for my boat. It's a late 90's 25hp Johnson (remote). Supposed to have good compression. Before considering, I have a couple questions for the group.

1) Any concerns buying a Johnson of this vintage? Seeing that Johnson's are no longer made, are there any concerns with getting this motor serviced by mechanics? (I don't know a lot about engine work, so first times I'd probably take to mechanic before my venturing in to fix something).

2) Anyone with any other comments about this particular make/model, in terms of either reliability or things to look out for?

3) Motor can be test-started (in a well) -- other than good pee stream, anything else that I can/should look at before purchasing?


Thanks in advance ....

AP


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Can't answer any questions, just provide some info http://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Ramblings.html#OMRA That fellas has a lot to say about 9/15hp JohnnyRudes but nothing about 25's I can find. Good reading either way.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

One Of the best motors you will ever buy, run strong and last forever. I knew the engineer who helped design the 25/35 OMC in the late 70's which is the basic same design of the 90's. 

Parts are cheap, just about any outboard shop will work on them.

The compression should always be checked before any engine is purchased, along with the gear case oil for metal fragments.


----------

